
Show HN: CryptoCribs – A no cost Airbnb alternative for the crypto community - Delta0
https://www.cryptocribs.com
======
Delta0
We've built this over the summer and launched it four weeks ago. We have
around 150 listings and a couple hundred of users so far. We are not doing an
ICO, but rather charge a small fee (less than half of what Airbnb takes) in
the beginning to bootstrap. The fees fall to zero if a user books or hosts a
couple of times and/or gets positive reviews, which we call "reputation
mining". Would love to get some feedback or have you as guest or host. If
you're already hosting on some other site, just pm me the link and we'll set
up the listing for you.

------
Findeton
I like it, but it looks like it doesn't state where are the apartments
located, not at least in the frontpage.

~~~
Delta0
agreed, the search isn't optimal given the small inventory, i'm torn between
growing the inventory to a level where the search bar makes sense or replacing
it with a simpler map display

